# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  New garter ate!!!

## Jenn

My latest addition (a three inch long garter snake) ate this morning!!! I've had the little guy for a few days now and he has managed to kill every earthworm I put in his water dish. But he never ate one, so I have been taking them out and cleaning his dish daily. Yesterday I just left the dead worm in the water dish and this morning when I checked on him he was eating the worm!!! I'm so happy. 

Given all the pets I have, you wouldn't think I would be so excited about a tiny little garter snake, but I have become quite attached to him. He's soooooooo cute!!!

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Any chance of some pics?

----------


## kc261

3 inches long!  That's one small snake!  I want pics!  Like in your hand (if handling it is ok) or with something that will give us a good size reference!

Oh, and congrats on getting it to eat!

----------


## no pants man

Three inches sounds MAD small. I've kept plenty of garters, never seen a young'n that small. Never HEARD of one that small. Maybe add a few inches to that number  :Razz:  What kind of garter is it btw? I kept Easterns.

----------


## BMorrison

I fed my Eastern and Butler's Garter toads before I bred them and she (my eastern) gave birth to 29 little babies. Black with the green eastern stripe... beauties!

----------


## no pants man

> I fed my Eastern and Butler's Garter toads before I bred them and she (my eastern) gave birth to 29 little babies. Black with the green eastern stripe... beauties!


Toads? Damn! I had trouble getting mine to take pink mice.

Toads?!

You're sure?

Toads?

 :Confused:  :Weirdface:  :Surprised: 

Anyways, 29 is quite a litter! Congrats!  :Cool:

----------

